# Team RC?



## BamaRider (Jun 16, 2009)

What does the RC on the Team RC bike stand for??


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

race carbon? race comfort?


----------



## LardassHack (Jul 23, 2009)

Red Colour? (certainly better than the Team Pro Green we get here in OZ)


----------

